# Looking for an online loneliness group



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I need to know if anyone knows about a loneliness support group. I've just about had it with this, and now I need to reach out to others for assistance. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Like this?

http://www.dailystrength.org/c/Loneliness/support-group


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

There is A Lonely Life Forum, but I though it was stupid, and full of people that deserve to be lonely.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

My best suggestion is to join meetup.com and try meeting people on there.


----------



## maddyic (Feb 14, 2014)

*Maddyia*

Hi there Chessman. I've just joined this forum and saw your msg. I have mental health problems that prevent me from working and so find myself isolated and lonely. A loneliness club seems like a good idea but I'd have no idea how to go about setting one up. You are brave to admit your loneliness and look for help. If u start a club keep me posted


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Alienated said:


> There is A Lonely Life Forum, but I though it was stupid, and full of people that deserve to be lonely.


What do you mean by "stupid"? Not necessarily people with SA, but messed up people without SA in the Lonely Life forum?


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

I read A Lonely Life sometimes. The posters there seem sane to me....


----------

